# mixer with iPad control capability? Please help!



## cvhstech (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello is there any cheap mixer that can be wireless controlled by an IPad? Or is there another way we can control a mixer wirelessly? Thanks for your help!


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 23, 2012)

Define what you consider "cheap". What are your input, output, and other requirements of the mixer? How will you use it? The more info you can provide us, the better we can help answer your question.

~Dave


----------



## chausman (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you have an existing console you'd like to add control to, or are you looking for something new? Most newer consoles support iOS control in some form.


----------



## cvhstech (Oct 23, 2012)

DaveySimps said:


> Define what you consider "cheap". What are your input, output, and other requirements of the mixer? How will you use it? The more info you can provide us, the better we can help answer your question.
> 
> ~Dave



Input wise I don't need that much 8 Chanel will work.


----------



## cvhstech (Oct 23, 2012)

chausman said:


> Do you have an existing console you'd like to add control to, or are you looking for something new? Most newer consoles support iOS control in some form.



We have a 32 Chanel sound craft board. If there is a way to control that, that would be amazing.


----------



## cmckeeman (Oct 23, 2012)

from the soundcraft website itself

> "ViSi Remote is an application for Apple iPad devices; it allows control of Soundcraft Si Compact, Si Performer and Vi Series consoles wirelessly from your iPad device using no additional hardware other than a wireless access router connected to the Harman HiQnet® ethernet port of the console. With ViSi Remote you are free to roam your venue and adjust mixes and other audio parameters directly from the iPad!"


----------



## FMEng (Oct 23, 2012)

Mackie DL1608 | Digital Live Sound Mixer


----------



## cvhstech (Oct 23, 2012)

cmckeeman said:


> from the soundcraft website itself


Unfortunately our board is not digital.


----------



## cvhstech (Oct 23, 2012)

FMEng said:


> Mackie DL1608 | Digital Live Sound Mixer



The price is a little expensive. Do you know of a cheaper solution?


----------



## Aman121 (Oct 23, 2012)

cvhstech said:


> We have a 32 Chanel sound craft board. If there is a way to control that, that would be amazing.




Whats the model on that board? If its digital, it probably will support a remote control app, as chase said. If its analog, then your out of luck. 
If your channel requirements are small, then a new small format digital console to consider might be a Mackie DL1608. Keep in mind that the ipad forms the mackies entire control surface, and that the DL1608 is designed more with live "club band" applications in mind as opposed to theatre.


edit- I got beat, disregard the above!

Unfortunatly we've reached the classic crossroads... it can be cheap, it can have lots of features, and it can sound good. Pick 2.


----------



## chausman (Oct 23, 2012)

cvhstech said:


> The price is a little expensive. Do you know of a cheaper solution?



$1000 is as cheap as you'll get with iPad control. Probably the cheapest you can find for any digital board.

If you've currently got a 32 Soundcraft, I'd hang onto it. It may be "different" from waking around with an iPad, but the soundcraft will sound much better then anything else you can find "cheaply"


----------



## cmckeeman (Oct 23, 2012)

keep the 32 channel for a while, save up then get a decent digital, thats what i would recomend


----------



## museav (Oct 24, 2012)

cvhstech said:


> The price is a little expensive. Do you know of a cheaper solution?


Behringer is also introducing the X16 soon at about the same price point but $1,000 for the mixer plus the iPad (or two as you might want a backup since those mixers have very limited phsyical controls and are useless without an iPad) plus a wireless network is currently as cheap as it gets for a mixer with wireless control and I don't see that changing significantly very soon.

I'll be interested to se what happens with iPad based devices if the Windows Surface or any other competitor ever becomes very popular. Will manufacturers tie into one or the other, offer two variations of the products or try to figure out some way to support both?


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 24, 2012)

Can I just point out that not 5 years ago, one would have been paying over 10k to be getting any form of wireless control - and that would have been on a tablet PC - the iPad was not even around then.

So to me, talking about cheap control, 1k really is cheap...


----------



## venuetech (Oct 24, 2012)

cvhstech said:


> The price is a little expensive. Do you know of a cheaper solution?


wait 3-5 years there will likely be all sorts of solutions then.


----------

